# New Free Kontakt Instrument Subscription Service



## kierangreig (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there!
I've started a free subscription service where you signup and get one free instrument a month. This is a project that I started primarily to improve my abilities in creating NKI's.

If anyone is interested, I'll post our Facebook page!


----------



## tonaliszt (Apr 6, 2017)

Obviously interested. Where can I sign up?


----------



## kierangreig (Apr 6, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> Obviously interested. Where can I sign up?


Hey ! Check out our Facebook page and follow the links to signup!  

https://www.facebook.com/emeraldinstruments0/


----------



## kierangreig (Apr 12, 2017)

If anyone else is interested please check out our Facebook ! 

You can find us here as well : http://kierangreig.wixsite.com/emeraldinstruments


----------

